# 10 mille radis de David314



## wildan1

I just saw the 10,001st radish from David314 pop up on my screen 

Dave, you are always enthusiastic, curious and collegial--a friendly midwesterner all around! (It takes one to know one...)

Hats off to you and _chapeau, mon vieux_ !

Bill (wildan1)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ce n'est pas une arche que l'on voit sur son profil, c'est l'arc-en-ciel de ses (bonnes) interventions. 

 _*Félicitations David, impressionnant ces dix mille !!!    *_

(tu es en bonne compagnie dans le club des dix mille... )

​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Eh eh ! Les deux papyrus américains dix fois millénaires qui se congratulent ! 
Mais c'est bien mérité, Monsieur David ! 
« Que j'aime à faire lecture de ce forero utile aux sages ! » 

Bisettes.


----------



## Missrapunzel

* Congratulations, Dave!!!!* 
I had promised you a proper congrats thread on your 10 000 posts, but wildan1 was faster, as often!! 
You are a very valuable member on this forum and I'm still wondering what we all would do without your help.... Keep up the good work!!


----------



## david314

Hey, Esteemed Crew,

Thank you all for your kind words & encouragement -your help has been invaluable to me. If I may ever be of service to you, please do not hesitate to contact me. There's so much that could be discussed, but I'm gonna' stop here. Suffice it to say that I consider you all to be amongst the finest *cabbages* on God's green Earth. All kidding aside, it's an honor & a pleasure to be a part of your coterie -without your aid, I would have probably abandoned my French project some time ago, _for real_. Thanks again, & all the best ,

Your humble colleague,

Dave


----------



## Trisia

My very sincere congratulations, môssieu David!  Your posts are always a delight to read.


----------



## Topsie

Il faut beaucoup de ceci pour tremper une telle quantité de radis ! 
Bonne continuation !


----------



## hunternet

Sorry for being late, David, I wish you might keep posting your always-clever answers. Good job, you are always on the right track !


----------



## Moon Palace

What a wonderful occasion to thank you David for all the help you have provided me with. (Yet I am glad I am late, so that I escaped being labelled a 'cabbage'...  Might hope for the guise of a better vegetable... Who knows?)

So here is this small present to accompany my congratulations for your helpful presence on WRF. It might help you choose your next avatar..


----------



## cropje_jnr

Congrats, David (and sorry if I'm 500 late!). 

You've come up with the expression that just wouldn't come to mind more than once, mon vieux. 

Looking forward to the next 10 K.


----------



## DearPrudence

Bon, allez, je suis officiellement très en retard, mais pas officieusement...
Félicitations pour tous ces posts, qui nous ont permis de te voir progresser jusqu'à devenir une référence.

En espérant que ta quête de films français sous-titrés en français soit couronnée de succès  (wow, it took me ages to manage to finish that sentence & it is still not very satisfactory )


----------



## Suehil

Well, OK, I'm late for the ten thousand.  But I'm not too late to congratulate you on 10651 posts 
Thanks for all your help 

Sue


----------

